# CJ Perry aka Lana (Hottest Diva)



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: CJ Perry aka Lana (Hottest DIva)*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I've seen her boobs.

...


...

...


They're nice.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That is one fat juicy kitty. Yummy.

Best Diva currently by far.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

I would like to have lots of sexual intercourse with her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Hottest" diva? :hayden3










She's a 6.5/10, at best. However, I totally concede to saying "vnimaniye" in a rather high-pitched tone on a frequent basis IRL thanks to her, so there's that I suppose.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

It's a matter of opinion. To him, she's the hottest. You can stick to your crusty donut.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "Hottest" diva? :hayden3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad you think that but in my OPINION she is the hottest diva right now. To each our own and it a matter of opinion.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> It's a matter of opinion. To him, she's the hottest. You can stick to your crusty donut.









Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Im glad you think that but in my OPINION she is the hottest diva right now. To each our own and it a matter of opinion.


Sticking to your guns, eh? Well in that case, you've earned my rep. bama


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Lumpy you really have it out for Lana don't you buddy?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

I would really like her to sit on my face/10


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That last pic


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lana is real hot. But those pics are just so airbrushed. Awful, she certainly doesn't need it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I gotta say, I am loving the attention she is getting now just for being in a manager role. Next Torrie Wilson right there but hopefully this time with a title around her waist at some point.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

I never really had an opinion of her until I met her at Axxess. She's gorgeous in person.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

She's way hotter to me on TV when she's rocking her banging business suits and showing off her fine as fuck legs while speaking Russian than in these pictures. :banderas

Divas in terms of hotness:

Eva Marie
Lana









The rest of the divas.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Wow! This is a side of her I didn't expect to see, incredible babe!*


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Can some master hacker find these sets? I will give you two thousand virtual hugs.



> Exquisite Ecstasy - Sweet on Sweet and Duo (girl with girl) Series. Implied Nude/Sheer Nude/Full Nude/Adult Nude.
> Liz Ashley and CJ Perry
> 
> Desired Rapture - Glamour Nude to Adult Erotic Nude
> ...


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

What the hell is the WWE doing!? 

Why isn't this chick on my TV!? Not that dull Bridget Nielsen rip off ... 

Keep the accent though. The accent works.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Very nice. And to the person who's saying it's photoshopped... all profession pics are. Deal with it. 

I would be very pleased with having sexual intercourse with that lady. I would even turn it up a notch and do more than missionary with her. I feel filthy with the thought of it.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

ninealevyn said:


> Very nice. And to the person who's saying it's photoshopped... all profession pics are. Deal with it.


These ones are clearly overdone to me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well she's definitely got my vnimaniie!

:homer/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Well she's definitely got my vnimaniie!
> 
> :homer/10







:ti


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I like her role. Good to see her using Rusev to just destroy. Her legs are second to none.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow! Never seen her like this before! She's looks stunning.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Poor Rusev, forever stuck in the friendzone. 
























:ti :lel ique2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Really hot. :yum:

I would love to have those legs squeezing me so hard. :kobe6


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Hottest Diva! :yum:


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

smoking hot


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

She looks good out of what she wears on tv I'd bang. Still lacks the awesome thighs thought

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Blood Money (Aug 27, 2007)




----------

